# Ψυχοθεραπεία και άλλες μορφές Υποστήριξης > Αυτοανάλυση - Τα εσώτερα μας... >  αναποφασιστικότητα ώρα μηδέν

## aenaon

Είναι όμορφο όταν οι άνθρωποι ξέρουν να παίρνουν αποφάσεις. Τις σκέφτονται ήρεμα καταλήγουν στο συμπέρασμα και τις κάνουν πράξη.
Πόσο θά θελα να μπορώ κι εγώ να αποφασίζω χωρίς να μπερδέυομαι και να τηρώ την απόφαση χωρίς μετάνοια.
Όσο περισσότερο το σκέφτομαι τόσο δυσκολότερο να αποφασίσω.
Κουράζομαι απ ‘τις σκέψεις και στο τέλος απόφαση δεν παίρνω!
Έχω μια δουλειά που δεν μ’αρέσει και σ’αυτή τη περίπτωση διαλέγω να φύγω μετά απολύσεως. Αλλά ακόμα κι αυτό το σκέφτομαι 3 βδομάδες και ακόμα δεν έχω καταλήξη..
Δεν πήγα στον γάμο κοπέλας που ξέρω από δημοτικό! για να κάτσω σ'ένα χωριό μ'έναν άγνωστο!
Πως συγχωρείτε αυτό; 
Φαντάσου είχα και σκέψεις να μείνω εκεί χωρίς δεύτερη αλλαξιά!
Μα τι κάνω μερικές φορές από χαζομάρα; από απερισκεψία; από παρορμητικότητα;.. τι να πείς!
Το θέμα είναι δυστυχώς πως ότι και να κάνω πάντα σκέφτομαι ότι έπρεπε να είχα κάνει το άλλο!
Θέλω ψυχανάλυση; Θέλω τι; για να μου φύγει η αναποφασιστικότητα. Μπορεί να μου πεί κάποιος ..

----------


## aenaon

ναι κατανοώ.. όταν οι σκέψεις μπερδεύονται το καλύτερο είναι να τις δείς με ηρεμία
μία κουβέντα είναι αυτή
αισθάνομαι πως οι σκέψεις δεν έχουν συνοχή
έχω ξεμείνει στην άγονη γραμμή μετανιωμένη και μπερδεμένη και ότι και να κάνω έχω την αίσθηση του ανικανοποίητου
το να εξαφανιστώ να μην υπάρχω θα ήταν η ιδανική λύση αλλά είμαι εδώ και προσπαθώ να βρώ την άκρη

----------


## GreenPeyote

Αυτά τα συμπτώματα όπως αναποφασιστικότητα, μπέρδεμα και αίσθηση οτι δεν μπορώ να θέσω στόχους και να τους πραγματοποιήσω τα έχω κι εγώ. Αυτά βέβαια είναι η κορυφή του παγόβουνου και η αιτία θα είναι διαφορετική για κάθε άνθρωπο πιστεύω. Μπορείς να γίνεις λίγο πιό αναλυτική με αυτό που αντιμετωπίζεις? Το αντιμετωπίζεις καιρό?

----------


## aenaon

Πάντα όσο με θυμάμαι είχα πρόβλημα αποφάσεων. Από το μεγάλυτερο εώς το μικρότερο θέμα ΣΕ ΟΛΑ.
Να μείνω στην δουλειά ή να φύγω; Προτάσεις για αλλαγή και από την καθυστέρηση απόφασης να χάνετε η ευκαιρία.
Να είμαι με τον άνθρωπο αυτό ή τώρα που γύρισε ο \'μεγάλος\' έρωτας να πάω κοντά του; Μπέρδεμα τίποτα απτα 2 λόγω διλήματος.
Να μείνω ή να φύγω; Να βγώ μαυτή τη παρέα ή με την άλλη; 
Με τι θέλω να ασχοληθώ επαγγελματικά τελικά; (και είμαι 30 χρονών πια!)
Και στα μικρά ας μην σταθούμε γιατί δεν έχουν τόση σημασία, στα μεγάλα είναι το πρόβλημα. 
Όλοι μου λένε ότι έγώ πρέπει να βρώ την άκρη κανέίς δεν μπορεί να μου πεί τι να κάνω γιατί έγω \'πρέπει\' να ξέρω τι.
\'\'είσαι ικανή να πηγαίνεις στην εκκλησία και ακόμα να λές να παντρευτώ ή όχι!\'\'
Πρόβλημα προσανατολισμού κατευθυνσης και μέσα σαυτά μαυρίλα υποτονικότητα και πάντα μετάνοια και αναδρομή στην άλλη απόφαση που δεν πήρα τελικά
Πιστεύω ότι αν παω σε γιατρό σίγουρα κάτι έχω την οορολογία δεν ξέρω,,

----------


## kater1na

Θα ήθελες να σου πεί κάποιος άλλος τι να διαλλέξεις? 
Αν ναι γτ? Για να μην έχεις το βάρος των συνεπειών μόνη αλλά να μπορείς να το μεταβιβάσεις?
Πιστεύεις ότι δεν είσαι ικανή να πάρεις τη σωστή απόφαση ενώ κάποιος άλλος θα ήταν?

Αν οχι
Φοβάσαι τις πιθανές αρνητικές συνέπεις των επιλογών σου?
Φοβάσαι αν διαλλέξεις το ένα θα χάσεις το άλλο?

Σκέφτεσαι ότι διαρκώς βρίσκεσαι σε ένα σταυροδρόμι και πρέπει να διαλλέξεις ένα δρόμο απο τον οποίο δεν μπορείς να επιστρέψεις?


Πάντως σίγουρα όλοι έχουμε κάνει λάθως επιλογές αλλά απο αυτές μαθαίνουμε 
Ασε που τίποτα στι ζωή δεν έχει δυο διαστάσεις δηλαδή διαλλέγω ή το ένα ή το άλλο
Υπάρχουν εκατομύρια επιλογές και όταν κάνουμε λάθος μπορούμε να γυρίσουμε πίσω και να διαλλεξουμε άλλο δρόμο

----------


## Arsi

φιλη aenaon μηπως θες η αποφαση σου να ειναι τελεια 100%?δε γινεται...θα εχει κ τα αρνητικα της.Μια ιδεα οταν εισαι σε διλλημα σκεψου ποια απο τις 2 επιλογες παιρνει το μεγαλυτερο ποσοστο κ ακολουθησε χωρις να συνεχιζεις να το ψαχνεις αυτη που \'κερδισε\' πανω απο 50%..πολυ πρακτικο αλλα σε βγαζει πιστευω απο τη διαρκη αναζητηση της τελειας επιλογης.

----------


## Arsi

Οσο για την ψυχαναλυση πιστευω πως σιγουρα θα σου εκανα καλο γιατι σε βοηθαει να βρεις τον εαυτο σου κ αυτο που θες.

----------


## GreenPeyote

Συμφωνώ κι εγώ με την agh, θα σου λεγα να απευθυνθείς σε έναν ειδικό ψυχολόγο ή ψυχίατρο για να έχεις και μία άποψη επαγγελματική

----------


## Nanasourh

Αν κρίνω από τον εαυτό μου η ταπεινή μου γνώμη είναι πως όταν δεν ξέρω τι θέλω είναι γιατί μπερδεύω το μυαλό με την καρδιά, να επικρατήσει η λογική μου δηλαδή ή το συναίσθημα και συνήθως γίνεται κουλουβάχατα. Πιστεύω πως συνήθως ξέρω τι θέλω αλλά το μυαλό μου δεν με αφήνει να το ακολουθήσω γιατί η λογική μου επιτάσσει κάτι άλλο, από τα λεγόμενά σου aenaon μάλλον σου συμβαίνει κάτι παρόμοιο, σκέφτεσαι πολύ και όταν αφήνεις τον εαυτό σου ελεύθερο να αποφασίσει αυτός για ΄σένα χωρίς σκέψη, η σκέψη σου είναι υπεραναλυτική και δεν σε αφήνει να χαρείς τις συνέπειες των αποφάσεων που πήρες χωρίς να τις επικρίνεις, προσπάθησε να μην σκέφτεσαι πολύ (ξέρω μία κουβέντα είναι αυτό), ίσως θα σε βοηθούσε και η γιόγκα η κάποια είδους γυμναστική που θα ελευθερώσει το μυαλό σου και θα το ξεμπλοκάρει.

----------


## aenaon

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας

kater1na κάπως έτσι είναι προτιμώ να μου πει κάποιος άλλος για να απαλαγώ απτο βάρος της ευθύνης..

Μια βοήθεια από ειδικό χρειάζεται.. και κακό σίγουρα δεν κάνει

Nanasourh έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο .. η σύγκρουση γίνετε στην λογική και στο συναίσθημα και στην πολύ σκέψη.. έχω κάνει ομαδικό διαλογισμό κάτι το οποίο βοηθάει αλλά πρέπει να γίνετε συνήθεια για να έχει εμφανή αποτελέσματα

----------


## kater1na

Άλλοι ανθρωποι είναι παρορμητικοί, παίρνουν ρίσκα, τους αρέσει η περιπέτεια και οι extrem εμπειρίες.
Αλλοι άνθρωποι είναι επιφυλακτίκοι, δεν τους συναρπάζει ο κίνδυνος, σκέφτονται διεξοδικά τις συνέπειες πριν δράσουν.
\'Αλλοι έχουν λιγότερο ή περισσότερο αυτά τα χαρακτηριστικά μέσα τους.

Εαν η αναποφασιστικότητα που αντιμετωπίζεις στη ζωή σου σου δημιουργεί πρόβλημα που δεν βρίσκεις τρόπο να διαχειριστείς
Ενας ειδικός θα σε βοηθήσει να βρεις που σε οδηγεί το ενστικτό σου, γιατί σε οδηγεί εκεί 
Θα σε βοηθήσει να εμπιστευτείς το ένστικτό σου αλλά και ταυτόχρονα να βρείς ποιές φοβίες ή δυσκολίες έχουν πάρει πολύ μεγαλύτερες διαστάσεις απο αυτές που αρμόζουν ανα περίπτωση.
Δεν είναι ανάγκη να γίνεις ένας τελείως διαφορετικός ανθρωπος απο αυτό που είσαι για να είσαι ευτυχισμένη, αρκεί να εντοπίσεις και να αντικαταστήσεις κάποιες συγκεκριμένες σκέψεις που πιθανόν δημιουργούν τις δυσκολίες.
Εύχομαι ότι καλύτερο

----------


## dreamer

aenaon, προσωπικά έχω μία βασική αρχή, να μην παίρνω ποτέ αποφάσεις θυμωμένος...
Τώρα, αφού έχω εξαντλήσει στο μυαλό μου όλα τα υπέρ και τα κατά και αν δεν μπορώ να δω προς τα που γέρνει η ζυγαριά αφήνω την \"τύχη\" να αποφασίσει για μένα αφήνωντας τις μικρές ή μεγάλες συμπτώσεις να αποφασίσουν αυτές για μένα...Τώρα αν μου βγαίνει σε καλό δεν το ξέρω, γιατί ποτέ δεν θα μάθω πως ήταν αν είχα αποφασίσει αλλιώς!

----------

